# why won't pigeon leave??



## mamaof1 (Apr 26, 2009)

so last week i found a pigeon with a hurt wing(cat attack) and i put it in a box in my shed for a couple days, then i brought the box outside in my backyard. the pigeon is able to fly, but he never wnats to leave the box or my backyard. i live in the city and there are tons of wild pigeons in his sight in my yard but he won't leave. he CAN fly because he flew on to my dogs head!! I have been feeding this pigeon and giving it water so maybe thats why he won't leave?? i got some lice and mite spray for him just in case i have another pet. l???


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Maybe he can't fly high enough. Is he eating and pooping? How many poops each day?
Can you post a picture?


----------



## mamaof1 (Apr 26, 2009)

yes he is eating and pooping a TON! no i can't post a picture,sorry.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Well maybe he can't fly higher than your dog's head. Maybe you do have another pet.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Lucky you! Sounds like you've been adopted. They sure know a good thing when they find it, don't they??


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hello mamaof1, thanks for coming to the aid of this pigeon in need of help.
I am thinking that it may not have been a cat bite to the wing. Cat saliva is deadly to all birds, and unless treated almost immediately, can be fatal.

Pigeons that are helped by humans can be loyal. The pigeon you helped and "took under your wing", is most likely appreciative that you helped. The fact that you fed and watered it of course is a contributing factor here, I am sure. 

Since you found him about a week ago, the injury to the wing (I am thinking a car maybe?) may not be fully healed. Then too, most feral pigeons have to work hard at finding food and water in order to survive, and may have been near starvation, thus why he was/is weak still.Pigeons also have to fend for themselves against the elements and predators. A feral will live maybe 3 years, whereas one in a controlled and safe envirionment can live 20 plus years. I bet he will be plump given another week.The wing may take a bit longer to fully heal, depending on the injury.

As far as a pet, well, you know pigeons are pretty smart birds and can make great and loyal pets. I have 9 of them...many of them rescues.

Many members here have them as pets can also confirm this.


----------



## mamaof1 (Apr 26, 2009)

thank you for your help, it definately was a cat attack because i saw the cat attacking it and had to chase the cat off. i heard that cat saliva is like poison to birds too, so it just must have scratched it. he's doing well and the wounds are all healed up. i got him some bird food (universal for all kinds of birds)and he isn't eating it. all he wants to eat is bread??


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Is there a feed and grain store near you. "Blue seal" and agway have pigeon maintenance food. They also love safflower seed, peanut hearts and sunflower hearts, peas, popcorn (unpopped, NOT microwave type).
you can also buy food at www.foyspigeonsupplies.com, they ship to you.
I give mine stone ground wheat bread as a treat, but you don't want them filling up on bread.


----------



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

I didnt know this would happen either....I have a feral I rescued, which refused to go back to the wild, just stayed dejectedly outside for days.....even trying to get in through the house windows..I gave up, and brought her in as a pet.


thank you for helping this bird, they are so much smarter than we realize...


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

psychopomp said:


> I didnt know this would happen either....I have a feral I rescued, which refused to go back to the wild, just stayed dejectedly outside for days.....even trying to get in through the house windows..I gave up, and brought her in as a pet.


Reminds me of our 'Sammie'. She was a rescued, probably orphaned youngster, not even a squeaker. When she was well grown (and she was a big squabbie) we released her to follow an older rescued hen back to the city. Off went the hen over the rooftops. Down came Sammie onto the roof. Before long we saw her clinging to the aviary wire trying to figure how to get in and be with the pigeons. Funny thing was, she hadn't even been in the main aviary, but our (then) 'release' aviary. Anyway, Cynthia caught her as it got dark and in she went. Now she is a big, tough hen paired up with an even bigger, tougher male feral from the streets of London, and apparently very content with her lot.

John


----------

